# White wine and citrus mojo braised pork shoulder



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

[No message]


----------



## Opusfxd (Nov 17, 2007)

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr

Might be needing that recipie. Since it'll be cold by the time I get there, I guess I'll go cook my own dinner.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

The photos say it all... I doubt if there was any leftovers but....those would make some killer nachos. :tu

Thanks for getting the salivary glands working.


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> The photos say it all... I doubt if there was any leftovers but....those would make some killer nachos. :tu
> 
> Thanks for getting the salivary glands working.


Look for the thread tomorrow :ss


----------



## Rahllin (May 25, 2007)

Ok, I'm definitely not happy that I stumbled into this thread. Here I am dying of hunger with only a hot pocket to eat (desparately need to go grocery shopping), and then I see this. *sigh*


----------



## Mark THS (Feb 5, 2007)

pork nachos for lunch :chk


----------



## adsantos13 (Oct 10, 2006)

Awesome. Mind sharing your mojo recipe?


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Glistening with moistness :dr :dr :dr


----------



## str8edg (Dec 30, 2007)

Now I know why I don't step foot into this forum.... man that look sooooo good. I now have to go home and cook... Thanks for sharing... just don't do it again!! 

Where is the pic of the nachos!!


----------

